# Suggestions for software



## rpg (Oct 22, 2010)

I am a licensed realtor and need to begin initially with a less expensive software product that will allow for proposed views of the interior and exterior of the house we may provide to buyers or sellers. I was told about the HGTV series such as the Platinum Software Suite. Open to thoughts. Since these houses will be posted on the MLS, am wondering what the legal ramifications of the display would have if a clause is stated, that "this is not an architectural rendering by a licensed architect and assume no responsibility for the legality or accuracy of the rendering." Open to any thoughts or suggestions. Much appreciation for any help! rpg


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

My suggestion is for you to find a local building designer. You do not want to be trying your hand at giving proposed renderings to potential clients with anything but a decent program. A cheap program will rear it's ugly head and possibly make you look like a fool.

You don't need an architect for renderings.


----------



## rpg (Oct 22, 2010)

Appreciate the great advice and will apply what you are saying immediately.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

rpg said:


> stuff deleted ... am wondering *what the* *legal ramifications* of the display would have if a clause is stated, that "this is not an architectural rendering by a licensed architect ... stuff deleted


There are not a lot of licensed practicing attorneys that post here. You may get a qualified answer, but I would advise you to consult with your broker's attorney and see what he says.

Framerman is right in that any tool improperly used is going to make you look foolish. Visualizations and renderings aren't that easy for the experienced - your time could be better spent elsewhere.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------

